# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  "النجار" بعد اقامه السوبر : عفوا ياشهداء بورسعيد سالت دماؤكم بلا ثمن

## shimaa fadel

علق الدكتور مصطفى النجار، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، على إقامة مباراة السوبر بين فريقى الأهلى وإنبى، بالرغم من الاحتجاجات والمطالبات التى نادت بإلغائها قائلاً: "عفوًا يا شهداءنا فى مجزرة بورسعيد سالت دماؤكم بلا ثمن، والعار كل العار على من متم وأنتم تهتفون لهم، ولكنهم وطِئوا أجسادكم بلا شفقة".

وأضاف النجار خلال تغريدة على حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": قالوا لهم إن الحى أبقى من الميت، والحقيقة أن الميت أشرف من الحى.. عفوًا يا دماء الشهداء".

----------


## shimaa fadel

عفوا يامصر
حاولنا الحفاظ على كرامتك التى لن تتحقق الا من خلال الحفاظ على كرامه مواطنيكى لكننا فشلنا
فنحن فى زمن تحول فيه القاتل الى شخص برىء يدافع عن نفسه والشهيد الى بلطجى يهدد امن البلاد
فنحن بعنا دماء الشهداء بالعمله الصعبه ونسينا انهم ماتوا من اجلنا فتركنا القتله يعيشون امنين بعد ان برئتهم ساحات القضاء وكان شيئا لم يكن بل واكثر من ذلك انهم تحولوا الى مجرد بلطجيه يهددون الامن مع انهم فى الواقع هم من كانوا يريدون تحقيق الامن 
الخزى والعار على الدوله التى لاتقدر قيمه الانسان وتتساهل فى دماؤه فلاهيبه لكى يامصر قبل ان نثأر لدماء شهدائنا ولن نهدأ قبل ان نرى باعيننا من قتلوهم يقتلون حتى يكونوا عبره لغيرهم ولن نسمح لكم ابدا بالتهاون فى دماء شهدائنا واذا شعرنا بذلك سنخرج عليكم كما خرجنا على طاغوت مصر من قبلكم ولن نخشى الموت فالموت اهون بكثير من ان نعيش بلاقيمه او كرامه

----------


## totate

يؤلمنى ما حدث من لاعبي الفريق عندما لاموا ابو تريكه لرفضه اللعب احتراما للشهداء , ماذا تريدوا اما تحترموا حتى حريه التعبير .. ربنا موجود

----------

